# 2017 F-250 with Western Wideout - Plow Marker Lights stay on..



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

So here's a good one.. Doesn't matter if the key is on or off, or what position the headlight switch is, the corner marker amber bulbs in my western plow are ALWAYS staying illuminated. This just started happening and haven't really dove into the interwebs to try and figure out a possible remedy. Anyone else ever experience this? Is my car possessed? Call and excorcist?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Last week someone posted the same exact thing.

Who did ur install?


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Bought it new from a dealership with plow already on it..


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Last week someone posted the same exact thing.
> 
> Who did ur install?


Can't find that thread.. can you link it?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Different plow, but maybe the same solution....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-pro-plow-parking-lights-staying-on.172680/#post-2249335


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I had the exact same problem turned out to be a bad relay in the harness, quick and easy to check.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Left the truck in a heated garage for an hour this morning and it's working normally now... weird!


----------



## Glasgow (Jan 15, 2018)

im having the same problem on a new MVP. it's intermittent though. like the driver will leave the truck in the yard after his shift, takes key out, turns lights off. come back to the yard 5 hours later and the plow marker lights are on...hasn't happened in over a week but very concerning.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

FIXED: Had a western dealer replace the relays that were corroded causing the lights to stick on.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BillyM83 said:


> FIXED: Had a western dealer replace the relays that were corroded causing the lights to stick on.


Nice...

Anybody with any thoughts why these are corroding so fast? These are all close to new trucks. I have a 17 with wideout I'll keep an eye out on mine.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

This seems to be a very common problem with wiring harnesses. is it just a 2017 thing? I know of 2 people with 17s and corroded western harness relays.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

im guessing it has a good chance to do it again. Might want to remove your whole front again and cover up those relays good. if possible move them up closer to the hood as well.


----------

